# discount promo codes



## bigval109

I'm looking for the promo code that gives you 50% off. I've heard talk but knowone has said what the code is. I'm planning a trip to reno just for the ride. I just love to ride the train. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## PRR 60

bigval109 said:


> I'm looking for the promo code that gives you 50% off. I've heard talk but knowone has said what the code is. I'm planning a trip to reno just for the ride. I just love to ride the train. Can anyone help me out?


The only promotion code that I am aware of for 50% off is only for employees of IcelandAir. You cannot book by internet and you must pick up your tickets in person with IcelandAir ID. As far as I know, the best code available to the public is H570 for 25% off.


----------



## MrFSS

PRR 60 said:


> bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the promo code that gives you 50% off. I've heard talk but knowone has said what the code is. I'm planning a trip to reno just for the ride. I just love to ride the train. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> The only promotion code that I am aware of for 50% off is only for employees of IcelandAir. You cannot book by internet and you must pick up your tickets in person with IcelandAir ID. As far as I know, the best code available to the public is H570 for 25% off.
Click to expand...

I have tried putting that code in Amtrak's reservation system on the web and never have found a trip where it would work. Is it only for certain trains?


----------



## PRR 60

MrFSS said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the promo code that gives you 50% off. I've heard talk but knowone has said what the code is. I'm planning a trip to reno just for the ride. I just love to ride the train. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> The only promotion code that I am aware of for 50% off is only for employees of IcelandAir. You cannot book by internet and you must pick up your tickets in person with IcelandAir ID. As far as I know, the best code available to the public is H570 for 25% off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried putting that code in Amtrak's reservation system on the web and never have found a trip where it would work. Is it only for certain trains?
Click to expand...

H570 can be used for any Amtrak service with the following restrictions:

You must use the full adult fare are the base fare. It will not stack with the AAA, NARP, or any other discount programs. So make sure you clear any discounts from your "Passenger" entry.

It will not work if you add any additional accommodation such as a sleeper or Acela First Class.

It also has some short holiday blackouts around Labor Day, Thanksgiving, etc.

However: there is no minimum advance purchase and the fare is refundable. I just tested it for an Acela trip tomorrow and a Coast Starlight trip on Tuesday and it worked fine.


----------



## bigval109

all I'm getting is that it is an icelandair code but know one has said what it is. does anyone know what it is?


----------



## MrFSS

> H570 can be used for any Amtrak service with the following restrictions:
> You must use the full adult fare are the base fare.  It will not stack with the AAA, NARP, or any other discount programs.  So make sure you clear any discounts from your "Passenger" entry.
> 
> It will not work if you add any additional accommodation such as a sleeper or Acela First Class.
> 
> It also has some short holiday blackouts around Labor Day, Thanksgiving, etc.
> 
> However: there is no minimum advance purchase and the fare is refundable.  I just tested it for an Acela trip tomorrow and a Coast Starlight trip on Tuesday and it worked fine.


Ah - that's the problem Always try with sleeper accomidations.


----------



## Guest_guest

bigval109 said:


> all I'm getting is that it is an icelandair code but know one has said what it is. does anyone know what it is?


PRR60 said what it was. It is only for employees of IcelandAir. If you worked for them, then you would have the details of the promo.


----------



## AlanB

PRR 60 said:


> H570 can be used for any Amtrak service with the following restrictions:
> You must use the full adult fare are the base fare. It will not stack with the AAA, NARP, or any other discount programs. So make sure you clear any discounts from your "Passenger" entry.
> 
> It will not work if you add any additional accommodation such as a sleeper or Acela First Class.
> 
> It also has some short holiday blackouts around Labor Day, Thanksgiving, etc.
> 
> However: there is no minimum advance purchase and the fare is refundable. I just tested it for an Acela trip tomorrow and a Coast Starlight trip on Tuesday and it worked fine.


Two slight corrections to the restrictions that PRR noted.

One, it is stackable with a Sr. Citizen discount, but no other discounts.

Second, you can book Acela First Class using the code, but it will not apply to the first class portion of the fare.

However as he noted, you cannot use the code if you want to book a sleeper. You can however upgrade onboard later, even if you have used the code. This of course assumes that a sleeper is still available.


----------



## wannacruise

You CAN use H570 when booking a Sleeper, however the discount only reduces the Rail fare.


----------



## AlanB

wannacruise said:


> You CAN use H570 when booking a Sleeper, however the discount only reduces the Rail fare.


I've never seen that code work in conjunction with a sleeper and many other's have reported the same thing. I just tested it again, less than a minute ago for the LSL, and got this error:



> Problem With Promotion Code: The Promotion Code you provided is not available for the train, date or accommodation you selected, so we have provided a non-promotional fare. You may proceed with booking this fare, or you may consult your promotional materials and use the 'Modify Selection' button to select a valid train, date or accommodation. Then please resubmit.


----------



## MrFSS

AlanB said:


> wannacruise said:
> 
> 
> 
> You CAN use H570 when booking a Sleeper, however the discount only reduces the Rail fare.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that code work in conjunction with a sleeper and many other's have reported the same thing. I just tested it again, less than a minute ago for the LSL, and got this error:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem With Promotion Code: The Promotion Code you provided is not available for the train, date or accommodation you selected, so we have provided a non-promotional fare. You may proceed with booking this fare, or you may consult your promotional materials and use the 'Modify Selection' button to select a valid train, date or accommodation. Then please resubmit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's the error code I kept getting.


----------



## bigval109

PRR 60 said:


> bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the promo code that gives you 50% off. I've heard talk but knowone has said what the code is. I'm planning a trip to reno just for the ride. I just love to ride the train. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> The only promotion code that I am aware of for 50% off is only for employees of IcelandAir. You cannot book by internet and you must pick up your tickets in person with IcelandAir ID. As far as I know, the best code available to the public is H570 for 25% off.
Click to expand...

i don't understand why know one will say what the 50% code is. I have tried the H570 code and it worked fine for me. Thanks


----------



## AlanB

bigval109 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the promo code that gives you 50% off. I've heard talk but knowone has said what the code is. I'm planning a trip to reno just for the ride. I just love to ride the train. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> The only promotion code that I am aware of for 50% off is only for employees of IcelandAir. You cannot book by internet and you must pick up your tickets in person with IcelandAir ID. As far as I know, the best code available to the public is H570 for 25% off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't understand why know one will say what the 50% code is. I have tried the H570 code and it worked fine for me. Thanks
Click to expand...

No one will say what the code is since you can't use the code, unless you work for Iceland Airlines. If you do work for them, then you can get the code from your personel office.

But there is no point in posting a code that 99.9% of our members can't use. It just confuses people and creates problems for our members.


----------



## Guest

If one uses a fare discount that they are not entitled to use, that is theft, pure and simple.


----------



## Bigval109

AlanB said:


> bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the promo code that gives you 50% off. I've heard talk but knowone has said what the code is. I'm planning a trip to reno just for the ride. I just love to ride the train. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> The only promotion code that I am aware of for 50% off is only for employees of IcelandAir. You cannot book by internet and you must pick up your tickets in person with IcelandAir ID. As far as I know, the best code available to the public is H570 for 25% off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't understand why know one will say what the 50% code is. I have tried the H570 code and it worked fine for me. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one will say what the code is since you can't use the code, unless you work for Iceland Airlines. If you do work for them, then you can get the code from your personel office.
> 
> But there is no point in posting a code that 99.9% of our members can't use. It just confuses people and creates problems for our members.
Click to expand...

Well I give up. The iceland air code would have been nice for my long train ride. But the 25% off code will work just fine for me. I really wanted a sleeper for the ride home. Thanks anyway.


----------



## AlanB

Bigval109 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for the promo code that gives you 50% off. I've heard talk but knowone has said what the code is. I'm planning a trip to reno just for the ride. I just love to ride the train. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> The only promotion code that I am aware of for 50% off is only for employees of IcelandAir. You cannot book by internet and you must pick up your tickets in person with IcelandAir ID. As far as I know, the best code available to the public is H570 for 25% off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't understand why know one will say what the 50% code is. I have tried the H570 code and it worked fine for me. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one will say what the code is since you can't use the code, unless you work for Iceland Airlines. If you do work for them, then you can get the code from your personel office.
> 
> But there is no point in posting a code that 99.9% of our members can't use. It just confuses people and creates problems for our members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I give up. The iceland air code would have been nice for my long train ride. But the 25% off code will work just fine for me. I really wanted a sleeper for the ride home. Thanks anyway.
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to be rude, but I don't know how to be more clear about this.

Even if I or someone else gave you the code, you can not use it. You must work for Iceland Airlines and have photo ID from Iceland Air in order to pick up the tickets. You cannot have the tickets mailed to you or use a Quiktrak machine to get the tickets.

So no Iceland Airlines ID at the ticket window, then no tickets. So your trip would be over before it ever started.

On the off chance that you do work for Iceland Air and have their photo ID, then ask your personel office for the code. Otherwise please stop asking for a code that you *cannot* use even if we gave it to you.


----------



## AlanB

Let me try this another way.

Do you work for Iceland Air?

If you do, do you have a photo ID card issued by Iceland Air?

If you cannot answer yes to both of those questions, then you will not be able to use the discount code. We are not trying to be mean, we are not trying to prevent you from getting a discount, we are not trying to evaluate the moral implications of whether someone should use a discount code that they aren't entitled to use.

The bottom line is that with this code, unlike most codes that Amtrak gives out, you must show up in person at a manned ticket window with the photo ID from Iceland Air in order to pickup any tickets booked using the code. If you don't have the proper ID, they will cancel the reservation and you won't be able to board the train. There is no way to circumvent the requirement of a photo ID issued by Iceland Air in order to collect the tickets booked with the code.


----------



## PRR 60

So, here is the real question. Does the Amtrak - Icelandair (FI) codeshare arrangement still exist? Back in May, 2001 Amtrak and Icelandair introduced a booking arrangement that permitted travellers to use the Amtrak NEC to access FI at BWI airport using common ticketing. That partnership was the basis of the Amtrak discount code for FI employees. Amtrak employees reportedly were offered a discount on FI as well.

This codeshare was never heavily marketed. Today I can find no evidence on either the FI or Amtrak websites that it still exists. I am curious if anyone knows.


----------



## sechs

Bigval109 said:


> Well I give up. The iceland air code would have been nice for my long train ride. But the 25% off code will work just fine for me. I really wanted a sleeper for the ride home. Thanks anyway.


The original conversation on this useless code is over on FlyerTalk. Last I checked, the code was still posted there; of course, unless you have that Iceland Air ID, it won't do you a lot of good.


----------



## Bigval109

AlanB said:


> Let me try this another way.
> Do you work for Iceland Air?
> 
> If you do, do you have a photo ID card issued by Iceland Air?
> 
> If you cannot answer yes to both of those questions, then you will not be able to use the discount code. We are not trying to be mean, we are not trying to prevent you from getting a discount, we are not trying to evaluate the moral implications of whether someone should use a discount code that they aren't entitled to use.
> 
> The bottom line is that with this code, unlike most codes that Amtrak gives out, you must show up in person at a manned ticket window with the photo ID from Iceland Air in order to pickup any tickets booked using the code. If you don't have the proper ID, they will cancel the reservation and you won't be able to board the train. There is no way to circumvent the requirement of a photo ID issued by Iceland Air in order to collect the tickets booked with the code.


----------



## Bigval109

AlanB said:


> Let me try this another way.
> Do you work for Iceland Air?
> 
> If you do, do you have a photo ID card issued by Iceland Air?
> 
> If you cannot answer yes to both of those questions, then you will not be able to use the discount code. We are not trying to be mean, we are not trying to prevent you from getting a discount, we are not trying to evaluate the moral implications of whether someone should use a discount code that they aren't entitled to use.
> 
> The bottom line is that with this code, unlike most codes that Amtrak gives out, you must show up in person at a manned ticket window with the photo ID from Iceland Air in order to pickup any tickets booked using the code. If you don't have the proper ID, they will cancel the reservation and you won't be able to board the train. There is no way to circumvent the requirement of a photo ID issued by Iceland Air in order to collect the tickets booked with the code.


 maybe, maybe not I think I found something


----------



## Anthony

I promise you the agent will not ticket that code.

It is written specifically in the reservations system to require the Icelandair employee ID number to be entered into a remark in the PNR. So unless you are able to bribe a ticket agent (whose log sine would be in the history for that reservation, able to be audited), I'm skeptical of your luck here. :lol:


----------



## AmtrakWPK

You're really fast on the TRIGger, with those log sines :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anthony

I don't really know why it's called a "log sine" (I'm sure some Guest poster can fill in the history here :lol: )...


----------



## Bigval109

Bigval109 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try this another way.
> 
> Do you work for Iceland Air?
> 
> If you do, do you have a photo ID card issued by Iceland Air?
> 
> If you cannot answer yes to both of those questions, then you will not be able to use the discount code. We are not trying to be mean, we are not trying to prevent you from getting a discount, we are not trying to evaluate the moral implications of whether someone should use a discount code that they aren't entitled to use.
> 
> The bottom line is that with this code, unlike most codes that Amtrak gives out, you must show up in person at a manned ticket window with the photo ID from Iceland Air in order to pickup any tickets booked using the code. If you don't have the proper ID, they will cancel the reservation and you won't be able to board the train. There is no way to circumvent the requirement of a photo ID issued by Iceland Air in order to collect the tickets booked with the code.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for that fine lecture twice. Oh by the way you can book it online I just did and yess I found the code as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlanB

Bigval109 said:


> thank you for that fine lecture twice. Oh by the way you can book it online I just did and yess I found the code as well.


I'm sure that you can book it online, of that I have no doubt.

Good luck trying to pick up the tickets without the proper ID.


----------



## Sam Damon

Unless Amtrak is silly enough to mail them to you. As we are all well aware from hanging around this forum, they have done sillier things. Anyway, as AlanB points out, the second any Amtrak agent or conductor asks you for ID to back up the discount, you're hosed. Not worth the trouble, IMO.


----------



## Bigval109

Sam Damon said:


> Unless Amtrak is silly enough to mail them to you. As we are all well aware from hanging around this forum, they have done sillier things. Anyway, as AlanB points out, the second any Amtrak agent or conductor asks you for ID to back up the discount, you're hosed. Not worth the trouble, IMO.


your right but I had to try. and just when I went to complete the purchase bam it would not but the hunt was good.


----------



## Bigval109

AlanB said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for that fine lecture twice. Oh by the way you can book it online I just did and yess I found the code as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you can book it online, of that I have no doubt.
> 
> Good luck trying to pick up the tickets without the proper ID.
Click to expand...

I know someone that works there but I'm not going to risk it or get them into trouble. but the hunt was good. And I learned a lot from everyone. You're a smart guy the more you tell someone they can't have something the more they want it.


----------



## Bigval109

AlanB said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for that fine lecture twice. Oh by the way you can book it online I just did and yess I found the code as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you can book it online, of that I have no doubt.
> 
> Good luck trying to pick up the tickets without the proper ID.
Click to expand...

like I said the hunt was good and I learned a lot. but this happened during the hunt. I went ahead and used the h570 code to book my train ride and got a really good fare but during the hunt this morning trying the other code the h570 gave me a cheaper fare because it looks like one of the trains home went down in price. have you every heard of that?


----------



## AlanB

Bigval109 said:


> like I said the hunt was good and I learned a lot. but this happened during the hunt. I went ahead and used the h570 code to book my train ride and got a really good fare but during the hunt this morning trying the other code the h570 gave me a cheaper fare because it looks like one of the trains home went down in price. have you every heard of that?


Absolutely. It happens more often that people might think too. If sales aren't what Amtrak expects, things can go down or if someone cancels a reservation and they were the ones that had kicked the bucket with their reservation, then the price will drop back down to the lower bucket. And if you happen to be the lucky person who comes along at the right time, you can save some bucks.


----------



## Bigval109

AlanB said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said the hunt was good and I learned a lot. but this happened during the hunt. I went ahead and used the h570 code to book my train ride and got a really good fare but during the hunt this morning trying the other code the h570 gave me a cheaper fare because it looks like one of the trains home went down in price. have you every heard of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. It happens more often that people might think too. If sales aren't what Amtrak expects, things can go down or if someone cancels a reservation and they were the ones that had kicked the bucket with their reservation, then the price will drop back down to the lower bucket. And if you happen to be the lucky person who comes along at the right time, you can save some bucks.
Click to expand...

I really wanted that code to work because I wanted a sleeper I can afford. The lady at amtrak told me once to go online the morning of my trip to see if there are any unsold sleepers on the train I will be on and to ask for one she even told me it would be half the published fare. This was last year. Do you think it will still work?


----------



## AlanB

Bigval109 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said the hunt was good and I learned a lot. but this happened during the hunt. I went ahead and used the h570 code to book my train ride and got a really good fare but during the hunt this morning trying the other code the h570 gave me a cheaper fare because it looks like one of the trains home went down in price. have you every heard of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. It happens more often that people might think too. If sales aren't what Amtrak expects, things can go down or if someone cancels a reservation and they were the ones that had kicked the bucket with their reservation, then the price will drop back down to the lower bucket. And if you happen to be the lucky person who comes along at the right time, you can save some bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really wanted that code to work because I wanted a sleeper I can afford. The lady at amtrak told me once to go online the morning of my trip to see if there are any unsold sleepers on the train I will be on and to ask for one she even told me it would be half the published fare. This was last year. Do you think it will still work?
Click to expand...

You might get lucky that way, but I wouldn't bet on it. Generally Amtrak doesn't lower the fares right before departure. I'm not saying that it never happens, but it doesn't happen often.

However, if there are still unsold rooms before you head to the station, then once onboard ask the conductor about an upgrade. Once you are on the train, he must sell you the upgrade at the lowest bucket price. Depending on just what bucket level they are at right now, that could mean a hundred bucks or so in savings if they are in either of the top two buckets right now.

Of course it's always a gamble if there will be any rooms left, but if there are, then you could save big bucks.


----------



## Anthony

Is it just the lowest (D) bucket accommodation charge that you pay on the train, or is it less than that?


----------



## AlanB

Anthony said:


> Is it just the lowest (D) bucket accommodation charge that you pay on the train, or is it less than that?


Unless there has been a recent policy change that no one has heard about, it is the lowest bucket accommodation charge.

Up until about two years ago (I think it was 2), it used to be 50% off the middle bucket price I believe.


----------



## Anthony

Okay, that 50% is what I was thinking of. thanks


----------



## The Metropolitan

On a slightly new direction...

I seem to have encountered a HICCUP using another code (legitimately, thanks!)

Has anyone used H620? This is the code that is supposed to offer a 75% discount for the 3rd through 6th persons traveling in a group on the NEC.

Our department has an invite to visit an agency in Philadelphia, and I was trying to persuade our Director into using the train for the journey.

If I book 6 people for the journey, each part of the round trip shows trips available (for Regional) in two buckets - one is $222 for all 6 people, the next bucket up is $294 for all 6 people.

If I compose the round trip of a pair of trips in the $222 bucket, the code works fine, discounting the entire round trip for the 6 of us to $222 total, or $37 per person.

However, if I select an earlier return trip, which is in the $294 bucket, then it only discounts the first trip, and tacks the return trip on at full fare, for a cost of $405 total - $67.50.

If I select a pair of regionals in the $294 bucket, then I get this whammy....



> Problem With Promotion Code: The Promotion Code you provided is not available for the train, date or accommodation you selected, so we have provided a non-promotional fare. You may proceed with booking this fare, or you may consult your promotional materials and use the 'Modify Selection' button to select a valid train, date or accommodation. Then please resubmit.


Yet, nowhere in the Amtrak discount page does it mention this only being available for trips booked at the lowest available rate, unless that's what this cookie cutter statement is supposed to mean...

"Seating is limited and subject to availability."

GRRRR!


----------



## Sam Damon

I would try to find a friendly station agent.

The late Robert Scolaro would be the type of station agent I would look for. He used to run the Capitol Hill Amtrak ticket office. Great guy. It was sad to see him pass from the scene.

Anyway, sometimes a good station agent can clear those sort of things up. Just because you can book online doesn't mean you *have* to book online.


----------



## Guest

V675 is the ICELAND CODE



> booking arrangement that permitted travellers to use the Amtrak NEC to access FI at BWI airport using common ticketing. That partnership was the basis of the Amtrak discount code for FI employees. Amtrak employees reportedly were


----------



## Kate

So, I used another code: v185 to get 10% off of the price. I've been trying to search what it's for, though most comments on the code say that people have had little trouble when acquiring and using their tickets. What happens if one is unable to back up the code with id, etc? Do they have to pay the difference or are they charged for the initial ticket + code and then asked to buy another ticket?


----------



## Kate

Kate said:


> So, I used another code: v185 to get 10% off of the price. I've been trying to search what it's for, though most comments on the code say that people have had little trouble when acquiring and using their tickets. What happens if one is unable to back up the code with id, etc? Do they have to pay the difference or are they charged for the initial ticket + code and then asked to buy another ticket?


It seems that it's for the American Girl Place. I imagine if I just say I found it on the AGP website when I was ordering something for my sister, I'll probably be fine, right?


----------



## inspiration100

Wow this is an old thread. Also a new promo for anyone who has teenagers in the family. Take a teenager with you on the trip to visit a college and you can get 50% off your ticket. Promo code H647 - and you MUST fill out http://www.campusvisit.com/amtrak/.

Last time I tried, it took away two fairs instead of 1. Not sure if they'll actually give me that rate when I pick up the tickets though.

-Joseph


----------



## Guest

Hello,

I am desperately looking for a discount that will work on the Auto Train. I planned to buy two tickets and a spot for my car for a total of $369. Now the price is $434. I do have AAA but that discount leaves me paying 390.60. Now that $21 difference may not be a big deal to some but it is huge to me as a perpetuately broke student. (Im too old for any teenage discounts.)

I traveled with Amtrak alot in high school but I dont remember if I ever signed up with a rewards program.

Anyway any help would be greatly appreciated and I'll make sure to come back with a review of my trip.


----------



## AlanB

I haven't seen any discounts for the Auto Train lately and Amtrak doesn't often offer them, since the train sells well. I would highly recommend that you book immediately, before the price jumps again. As the train sells out, the prices keep rising.


----------



## Guest

Thanks.


----------



## E

V769 will get you 50 percent off of a passenger's ticket.... i booked a trip that came out to 84 dollars but with the code it came down to 63 dollars. its the best ive found. good luck!


----------



## darien-l

E said:


> V769 will get you 50 percent off of a passenger's ticket.... i booked a trip that came out to 84 dollars but with the code it came down to 63 dollars. its the best ive found. good luck!


To clarify:

V769: Save 50% off companion fare in the Northeast

Source: Official Visitor Site for Greater Philadelphia

Expiration: Book by December 10, 2007. Travel by December 13, 2007.

Restrictions: Amtrak.com accepts V769 for all Northeast travel. However, Amtrak Customer Service advises this discount is valid to/from Philadelphia only. Not valid on Acela.


----------



## Guest_John_*

There's a bunch of new codes for 2008 listed at: http://www.railserve.com/amtrak_coupons.html

The link has all the specifics (terms, expiration, etc), but here's a few good ones...

V453: Save 25% on Downeaster trains between Portland and Boston

V856: Save 20% on Regional trains to/from Boston only

V464: Save 20% on Empire Service trains within New York State

V673: Save 20% on Silver Service and Auto Train to/from Orlando area stations only

H752: Save 20% on Pacific Surfliner and San Joaquins routes only

H750: Free companion ticket on Amtrak Cascades to/from Portland Oregon only

V777: Save 25% on Amtrak Cascades route only


----------

